# Kodak Z981 Digital Camera?



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

I would recomend Canon P&S over Kodak anyday. 

The Canon S90 or S95 are in your price range and are very good cameras.


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

What about this Canon?
http://www.ritzcamera.com/product/E...eras-and-camcorders;cicompact-digital-cameras

I like the fact it has 14MP, it should give me better quality pictures, right?!


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

KodakZ981 is a piece of...well, mine is actually in alot of pieces at the bottom of a cliff. If you want to see how crappy the pics are from it all of the pics in my link were taken with it. I recommend Canon.


----------



## dodohead (Jan 11, 2010)

i'd get a used canon 20d dslr with 18-55mm kit lens.. i sold mine for $300 a few months back

plus, i always say.. its not about megapixel.. dont fall for the catch phrase.. my sd700 6mp takes much better pics than my 8mp, 10mp and 12mp cameras


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

chad320 said:


> KodakZ981 is a piece of...well, mine is actually in alot of pieces at the bottom of a cliff. If you want to see how crappy the pics are from it all of the pics in my link were taken with it. I recommend Canon.


Thanks  
I guess I was just drawn with 14MP and what looked like to me a good lenz  
Got to tell hubby he needs to get me Canon instead


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

You'll be fine with the one you posted funky. Remember, Image quality is not based on how large the megapixels are. The bigger the MP, the bigger you can blow up an image to print. That's it.


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

dodohead said:


> i'd get a used canon 20d dslr with 18-55mm kit lens.. i sold mine for $300 a few months back
> 
> plus, i always say.. its not about megapixel.. dont fall for the catch phrase.. my sd700 6mp takes much better pics than my 8mp, 10mp and 12mp cameras


I looked at Canon 20D and they are like $800! 
I am one of those people who think the more mp the better :redface: shows you how much I know. 

The camera is my Christmas present from hubby I just got to let him know which one to get  
I just want a new camera that will take good pictures of my tanks, fish and our first child who is due in January


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

speedie408 said:


> You'll be fine with the one you posted funky. Remember, Image quality is not based on how large the megapixels are. The bigger the MP, the bigger you can blow up an image to print. That's it.


Cool! Thanks


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

AAAAAAAAAAA hubby ordered it already! 
I guess I'll be stuck with Kodak LOL it better not suck much *sigh*


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

You have signed yourself up for a mission of learning all about photography. Mine took great close ups of terrestrial items. It did OK with flourescent lighting if you adjusted the white balance. I never could get good shots with metal halide lighting and power compact lighting. T5HO was easy. On a positive note, it takes great pictures of babies!!!


----------



## funkyfish (Mar 16, 2009)

chad320 said:


> You have signed yourself up for a mission of learning all about photography. Mine took great close ups of terrestrial items. It did OK with flourescent lighting if you adjusted the white balance. I never could get good shots with metal halide lighting and power compact lighting. T5HO was easy. On a positive note, it takes great pictures of babies!!!


Well that's good to hear  
And I really wouldn't mind learning all about photography I even thinking of taking some classes once I can afford some. 

My hubby said he will try to call and see if he can exchange it *fingers crossed* because I found a nice canon and nikon for almost the same price and it's all from the same place so hopefully they didn't ship it yet.


----------



## dodohead (Jan 11, 2010)

i just bought my friend a canon sd1400 for xmas.. $152 plus tax and a free $25 giftcard rebate thing. i guess thats a decent deal.


----------

